

Genghis Khan: history's greenest conqueror  - ubasu
http://news.mongabay.com/2011/0120-hance_mongols.html

======
atgm
I went in thinking I'd read about Khan's reforestation plans or something, but
instead it's just a side effect of stability... Internet, I am disappoint.

